# High Country earlyish bow?



## Skillet_007 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have an old (or not that old) High Country Sniper. I can't remember getting it, but remember it always being around the house growing up. I think my dad got it sometime in the early nineties. I also know my dad killed some deer with it and he isn't much of a hunter (sorry dad). I found it three years ago, pulled it off the shelf, and started shooting with it. I learned a lot with that bow, but now I would like to know more about it. Was it a decent bow in it's time?


----------



## Switchback78 (Jul 2, 2008)

Back in the day the Sniper was one of High Countrys flagship bows.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 9, 2003)

My first High Country was a Trophy Hunter. Then a Sniper. They were top of the line back in the early 90's. It was the first bow that I owned that used the offset riser. The very first HC bows that came out had limb problems. They glass would feather up and split. My Dad was a HC dealer and he replace countless sets of limbs before HC got them right. I think he still has a few set of HC limbs somewhere. I know a guy that is still hunting and killing deer with his HC Sniper today.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I purchased a new hc sniper in the late eighties. I guess that was my first bow with high let off for that time.


----------

